# Building a Rider



## oldwhizzer (Nov 10, 2013)

Having Sold most of my Restored Bikes I am now collecting Bikes that I can ride or Move around with out worries! Ive had this frame for a while and am going to build a rider to take to  swap meets and let kids  ride around. I have some original parts and will make the rest. Now am just putting  it together..


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice, can't wait to see the rest of it.


----------



## RJWess (Nov 10, 2013)

You should put some Mag wheels on that. Maybe some yellow ones. Keep it Ratty.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Nov 10, 2013)

Grind the nose off of that thing so you can use a springer


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 10, 2013)

That would look cool with no front fender and a bobbed rear fender!  High end hot rod bike


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Nov 10, 2013)

*Free Spirit*

I have a Sears Free Spirit 10 speed that would make a great rider if you want to trade?


----------



## RustyK (Nov 10, 2013)

*Melt it down for scrap value, just a crappy Bluebird*

Take it to the recyclers for beer money, it's just a crappy Bluebird that nobody wants right? Just kidding. Very cool!


----------



## bike (Nov 10, 2013)

*I have seen 2 one was mine*



Coaster Brake said:


> Grind the nose off of that thing so you can use a springer




with the nose cut clean off- too weird - kid was tired of getting beat up I guess.


----------



## Tin machine (Nov 10, 2013)

*coolest frame ever built !!!*

what a piece of history !! to me is the most artistic coolest designs ever !!


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Nov 10, 2013)

A snip here, a cut there voilà !! ~





pap
.


----------



## mike j (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow, that was quick. Looks great, very period, but i don't know if those pedals are correct?


----------

